# Quarter Sawn Boards



## Graybeard (Aug 4, 2015)

What is the thickest quarter sawn boards you've run across? 8/4, 12/4
On my thread on cutting bowl blanks the two pieces I get are usually close to 4/4
Graybeard
PS Why does sawn show up on this post as misspelled? When I check with a different spell check it's spelled ok Is there another way to say it?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2015)

I've seen 8/4 stuff, but I don't recall seeing 12/4 quartersawn. 12/4 stuff isn't all that common around here in general regardless of how it's cut.

I think quartersawn is all one word(even though my phone doesn't).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 4, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> PS Why does sawn show up on this post as misspelled? When I check with a different spell check it's spelled ok Is there another way to say it?


Probably because this site originated below the Mason-Dixon line. Down there they say "saw'd"
Boy, I dun saw'd that wood, I tell you what! Yup, quarter saw'd 'ery bit of it too!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Aug 6, 2015)

I keep some 12/4 quartersawn (saw'd) material around but it's unusual. Most quartersawn boards I see are 4/4 through 8/4.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 6, 2015)

I bet some of those monster logs from back when @Mike1950 was getting ready to retire (you know, the old growth logs you see where one log overloads a truck... the ones cut down by hand with crosscut saws and axes) would have made some very thick qs boards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I bet some of those monster logs from back when @Mike1950 was getting ready to retire (you know, the old growth logs you see where one log overloads a truck... the ones cut down by hand with crosscut saws and axes) would have made some very thick qs boards



 smart a$$ kids.................

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

